# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  این متن رو مینویسم،برای خودم و تمام پشت کنکوریها، و امثالِ خودم...

## fan

:Yahoo (4):

----------


## Healer



----------


## Healer

این جدول واقعیه : 

سمت چپ رتبه های حاصل از تخمین رتبه اس پنج هفته قبل کنکور و سمت راست رتبه کنکور همون افراده 
حالا حساب کنید ما بیشتر از ۱۲ هفته وقت داریم

----------


## Healer

ایمان سرورپور: 
اطراف ما پر از آدمای منطقیه که فقط میخوای سطح آرزو ها و اهداف ما روبیارن پایین. 
پدر و مادرم همینطور چون میترسن شکست بخوری 

اگه به زندگی آدمای موفق نگا کنی میبینی موفقیتشونو مدیون زمانایی ان که بی منطق تصمیم گرفتن 
کارایی که کردن از نظر بقیه غیر ممکن و احمقانه بود 


الان اسفنده درست تو منطقتو بذار کنار بیخیال بگو باید بشه چون من میخوام
اون موقع میبینی که هر چیز غیبر ممکنی،ممکن میشه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## vahidz771

> آبِ رفته،به جوی برنمیگردد باز..


این درست ولی "زمان داره میگذره و کنترش رو میندازه ، حالا چه از این به بعدش رو استفاده کنیم یا نه!
این ویدئو رو ببینین عالیه 
یک آپلود - video_2017-02-17_10-45-37.mov
موفق باشید .

----------


## APHRODITEVAFA

منم دقیقاامروز فیلم محبوبمومیذارم کنارامروز موندم خونه وباخانواده ام جایی  نرفتم تابخونم نمیخوام فرصتموازدست بدم وبعدکنکور به خودم بگم ای کاش اون فیلمونگانمیکردم جایی نمیرفتم و...منم تصمیم داشتم ازمردادشروع کنم ولی نشدپس الان چاره ای جزتلاش ندارم توهم همینکاروبکن خواهرمن "سستی بعدازبه دست آوردن فرصت نشانه ی بی خردی است امام علی" این جمله رومن خیلی تاثیرگذاشت

----------


## nilofar76

سلام..
اسمتم که نمیدونم..
اما توام مثل ابجی من..
شرایطمون یکی نیس!اما اوضاع و احوالمون یکیه..تقریبا..
میدونی..من این دو سال به این رسیدم..
که با هیچ چی جز تلاش نمیتونی به اونچه میخای برسی..
دعا ..اشک..اه..توبه..همه اینا وقتی اثر داره..که تو تلاش کنی..
مثلش به این می مونه..تو بریذسر یه زمین خشکو برهوت بشینی بگی خدایا..
زنو بچم گشنن..نون نداره..پول ندارم..داریم میمیریم..
تو زمین برا من گندم رشد کنه..من بدم نونوا..نون بمن بده...
تو هر چیم دعا کنی هیچوق تو اون زمین گندم رسد نمیکه..
تو باید بلند شی..شخم بزنی..بزر بپاشی..اب بدی..مراقبت کنی..تا گندم در بیاد..
من عقبم..عقب افتادم برای رسیدن برای ارزوهام..
دیروز یه متنی واسه خودم نوشتم..
الان واسه تو مینویسم..
متاسفم که عقب افتادم..و اتفاق ها دست به دست هم دادو نشد اونکه میخام بشه..
متاسفم که همه ادمای دوروبرم در صدر اول خودم از خودم انتظار پزشکی دارم..
متاسفم ِِِِ...وایه تنبلی هام..نشدنا..نرسیدنا..
اما باید به چیزی که میخام برسم..
درسته صد بار خواستمو نشد..
اما کی میگه برا صدو یکمین بار هم نمیشه؟
سخته..سخته..یخته.ِِام میشه..
وقتی خدا این قدر منو توی رسین به هدفم مصمم کرده..پس اونم میخا دبشه..
میشه..میشه..میشه..
مظمعن باش از همین لحظه بلندشیو بدویی..میرسی..شاید زودتر از بقیه..

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط AGHA.ERMIA


ایمان سرورپور: 
اطراف ما پر از آدمای منطقیه که فقط میخوای سطح آرزو ها و اهداف ما روبیارن پایین. 
پدر و مادرم همینطور چون میترسن شکست بخوری 

اگه به زندگی آدمای موفق نگا کنی میبینی موفقیتشونو مدیون زمانایی ان که بی منطق تصمیم گرفتن 
کارایی که کردن از نظر بقیه غیر ممکن و احمقانه بود 


الان اسفنده درست تو منطقتو بذار کنار بیخیال بگو باید بشه چون من میخوام
اون موقع میبینی که هر چیز غیبر ممکنی،ممکن میشه 


برنامه های ایمان سرورپور دقیقا کی پخش میشه؟*

----------


## saeed211

منم تو این دو سال به این نتیجه رسیدم
تنهایی نمیشه
باید دستای خدا رو گرفت...و گرن باز خواب میمونی
باز دیدن یه فیلم و سریال تحریکت میکنه
باز میگی یه خرده استراحت کنم میام میخونم

باید تو این مسیر با خدا بود

----------


## pezeshkitehran

گوشیتو خاموش کن همه چی حله


فرستاده شده از D6502ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## roc

همه این مشکلات فقط از یه چی ناشی میشه 

برنامه ریزی درست نداشتید ندارید نخواهید داشت 

و باز هم همین نامیدی سراغتون میاد 

شما به دلداری نیاز ندارید (همه چیز کنکور نیست )

شما به برنامه نیاز دارید خودتونو گول نزنید 


وقتی بدون برنامه هستید همینه 

و بار ها هم تکرار میشه این وضعیت

اگر برنامه داشته باشید یه سریال که چه عرض کنم کل سریال های (با عرض معذرت چرت کره ای رو ) هم می تونید ببینید 

و هم درس بخونید

برید برنامه بریزید 

من نمی گم میشه یا نمیشه 

همش به خودتون بستگی داره 

همین 

(با لحن عادی بخونید این نوشته ها رو)

با تشکر

----------


## ...mohamad...

دقیقا یادمه پستی که گذاشتی
اون موقع هنوز عضو نشده بودم ولی همون لحظه دلم خواست عضو بشم که بتونم جواب تورو بدم ولی نمیدونم چرا انجمن تایید نمیکرد منو
بگذریم
درست یادم نیس ولی فک کنم اون موقع K2 یا moon lover پخش میشد شایدم اشتباه میکنم نمیدونم
به هر حال حرفی که اون موقع میخواستم بهت بگم الان میگم هنوزم کلی وقت هست برای نجات پیدا کردن از این جهنمی که خودمون ساختیم
به قول یکی از دوستام "اینکه هنوز نرفتیم نشون میده توی خودمون این لیاقت رو دیدیم که به همین راحتی تسلیم نشیم"
اما راه حل پیشنهادی من که برا خودم حداقل کار کرد اینه که ببین خودتو نسبت به این قضیه شرطی کن
اینجوری=تا زمانی که ده ساعت نخوندم حق ندارم هییییییچ کار دیگه ای انجام بدم
تا زمانی که کل تستای این فصل رو نزدم حق ندارم برم فیلم بیینم
عادت رو نمیشه به همین راحتی ترک کرد من نمیگم خب دیگه از امروز کامل ببوس بذار کنار روزی 14 ساعت بخون
این اصلا یه چیزی غیر ممکنه
ولی اگه کم کم شروع کنی برات لذت بخش میشه یه مدت با خودت روراست و قاطع برخورد کن
کم کم که شروع کردی عادت به درس خوندن جای عادت به فیلم و تفریح رو میگیره
هر دوی اینا رو راحت میشه کنار هم داشت اما فقط دست از سرزنش خودت بردار و استارت رو بزن
اولش در حد مرگ سخته ولی کم کم همه چی عادی میشه..."حرف خودم به خودم:بیا شروع کنیم 7 ساعت اول سخته :Yahoo (4): "
خلاصه امیدوارم کمکی کرده باشم
یادت نره این خودتی که هر تصمیمی رو عملی میکنی و هیچ کسی به جز خودت هیچ کمکی نمیکنه
_________خودتُ نجات بده__________

----------


## iran-king

با ایمان و انرژی بی نهایت این چهار ماه رو چهار نعل بدویید.موفقیت نزدیکه کافیه استارت خوبتون رو بزنید احساس رضایت رو تو خودتون احساس میکنید

----------


## ...mohamad...

> این جدول واقعیه : 
> 
> سمت چپ رتبه های حاصل از تخمین رتبه اس پنج هفته قبل کنکور و سمت راست رتبه کنکور همون افراده 
> حالا حساب کنید ما بیشتر از ۱۲ هفته وقت داریم


برعکس اینم میتونه خیلی راحت تر اتفاق بیوفته پس خیلی حیلی حواسمون جمع باشه

----------


## ascetic

فقط معمولی نباشید ....برای انجام این قضیه باید خاص بود

----------


## Zahraa.a.p

> *
> 
> برنامه های ایمان سرورپور دقیقا کی پخش میشه؟*


مطمئن نیستم ولی فکر کنم جمعه ها میان تو  برنامه فرصت برابر شبکه 7،، ساعت7 ونیم عصر
فردا احتمالا باشه

----------


## ThinkeR

> سلام؛
> این متن رو مینویسم،برای خودم...خودِ عزیزِ من،ببخش؛ببخش که چند ساله از تمومِ خوشیهایِ جهان محرومی.ببخش که همه تمامِ غم و غصه شونُ از تو میبینن.ببخش که از خشک شدن دریاچه ارومیه تا انتخابِ ترامپ به ریاست جمهوری امریکا همش به خاطرِ رد شدنِ دوباره و سه باره ی تو در کنکوره.ببخش که به وضعی دچارت کردم که به خاطرِ نفس کشیدن هم باید جواب پس بدی...ببخش که تمامِ غمِ عالم تو دلتِ و کسی نمیفهمه..ببخش که داری چوبِ تنبلیِ منو میخوری..خودِ عزیزِ من،خودی که بیست ساله قدم به قدم با منی،خودِ نازنین من،از اعماقِ قلبم،با تمامِ وجودم،به خاطرِ تمامِ دردهایی که میکشی و باعث و بانیِ تک تکشون من و تنبلیِ منه،معذرت میخوام..
> ________
> این متن رو مینویسم،برایِ شما انجمنی های عزیزم...مردادماه عضو شدم گویا..خاطرم نیست دقیق،اما همون حدودا بود،هیچی نخونده بودم و...اومدم انجمن و گفتم از اعتیاد به کره جنوبی و سریالهاش و موسیقیش و...گفتم از سخت کوشی و اینکه فردا شروع میکنم و پس فردا..نشد،نتونستم..منو ببخشین..ببخشین اگه حرفاتونُ نشنیده گرفتم..امروز،من،یکی از هزاران پشت کنکوری،برای بار n اُم،از شما راهنمایی میخوام،میخوام که دریغ نکنید ازم تجربیات و راهنماییتون رو..این بار،نه من،بلکه دلی شکسته از شما میخواد که کمکش کنید،میدونم نا امیدین ازم..ولی لطفاً تنهام نذارین..
> مونده ۴ ماه...میشه؟مثالی هست؟راهی هست؟امیدی هست؟به خدا که امسال آخرین فرصتمه..
> ___________
> این متن رو مینویسم،برای تمامِ پشت کنکوریها و امثالِ خودم..آبِ رفته،به جوی برنمیگردد باز..
> زمانی که گذشت،گذشت..به خودتون ظلم نکنید..همین..
> _____
> از دل بود و حقیقت..نمیدونستم کجا بنویسم،اگه بخشِ اشتباهیه،منتقلش کنین متن رو..ممنونم..


سلام عزیز...
قطعا همه ی زندگی تو،توی پستت خلاصه نشده!............................
پس خودت بهتر تواناییها و روحیات خودتو میشناسی و از شرایط اطرافت و نحوه زندگیت باخبری!..............................
تنها کسی که میتونه کمکت کنه خود خودته!...............................
با توجه به نوشته هات هم فقط میتونم بگم بس کن!............................
درسته شروع کننده ی خوبی نبودی ولی میتونی اتمام کننده ی خوبی باشی.......................
نمیدونم چرا همش دنبال شرایط ایده آلیم چرا همش دنبال یه نقطه عطف میگردیم هرلحظه میتونه نقطه عطف باشه!.........................
اگه فیلم کره ای و...رو به درس خوندن ترجیح میدی دلیلش اینه که هدفتو از دل و جون نمیخوای و مصمم نیستی برای رسیدن بهش وگرنه تو راه رسیدن بهش جونتم برات ارزشی نداره چه برسه به سرگرمیات!.................................  .....
12ماه مونده به کنکور تو این سایت و اون سایت سرک میکشیم واسه افزایش اطلاعاتمون که چطوری رتبه1شیم...10ماه مونده حسرت2ماه از دست رفته رو میخوریم و میگیم بزار از مهر...مهرم میگذره و 6ماه مونده به کنکور میگیم آیا میشه پزشکی قبول شد؟بقیه میگن آره میشه حتی میشه زیر10شد و وقتی خیالمون راحته که میشه بازم همون رفتارهای قبل و...4ماه میمونه با کلی استرس و فکر به سال بعد میایم میگیم میشه؟..........
یه عده میگن میشه*اگه* تلاش کنی میشه،ولی کو تلاش؟...........
بعضیا این روندو مثل یه چرخه ادامه میدن تا علاوه بر رتبشون سال پشت کنکور موندنشون هم شارژ ایرانسلی شه! :Yahoo (21): .............................
میدونی چیه گاهی واسه رسیدن به چیزی که میخوای باید از خود بی خود شی باید کارای غیرمعقول انجام بدی!...........................
خیلیا تاحالا تونستن تو زمان کم با پایه صفر!به چیزی که خواستن برسن پس کار غیرمعقولی نمیخوای انجام بدی و حتی اگه کسی نتونسته بود و علم هم ثابت کرده بود که نمیشه تو4ماه تو کنکور موفق شد! باید این حقیقت علمی رو زیر سوال میبردی! :Yahoo (15):  :Yahoo (99): ..............................
کنکور شوخی بردار نیست!...اراده انسانم چیزی نیست که بشه دست کمش گرفت!...*اگه*تمام توانتو بزاری و جز درس قید همه چیو بزنی*میشه*...........................

منظورم از قید همه چیو زدن این نیست که زندگی نکنی!همه چی به اندازه خودش متناسب با شرایط!..........................
دربند تاریخ و زمان هم نباش!.....
سعی کن این4ماه نه تاریخ برات مهم باشه نه زمان فقط بدون 4ماه زمان هست و تو قراره تو این 4ماه به چیزی که میخوای برسی.حالا باید بدونی قراره چطور ازش استفاده کنی که این لازمه یه برنامه ریزی فوق العادست!......................
خودمم مثل تو ام ولی با این تفاوت که میگم باید بشه!.......................
حرفتو قبول دارم زمانی که از دست بره دیگه به دست نمیاد زمان از طلا هم با ارزش تره چون طلا رو میشه با پول خرید ولی زمان رو نه.......................
پس ای کاش قدرشو بدونیم و دیگه از دستش ندیم و این حرفا فقط در حد حرف باقی نمونه و عملی شه.......................
خواهری ما اشرف مخلوقاتیم و میتونیم هر چیزی رو به تسخیر خودمون در بیاریم پس ناامید نباش شما تلاشتو بکن بقیه شو بسپر به اون بالایی^_*

----------


## kurdish boy

به قول معروف ادم تو محدودیت هاست که ستاره میشه البته محدودیت ماهم این چهار ماهه باید بشینی بخونی همین کار دیگه ای نمیشه کرد چهار ماه نون و تره بخور یک عمر نون و کره بخور                                               never give up

----------


## Chandler Bing

عنوان تاپیکو که دیدم یاد این آهنگ ابی افتادم 

با صدای ابی  :Yahoo (100):   : به تو نامه مینویسم      ای رفیق رفته از دست...

  من قید یه عالمه فیلم و سریال هالیوودی رو زدم بعد شما نمیتونی قید چندتا سریال کره ای داغونو بزنی؟ بیخیال فیلم کره ای کیلو چنده اصلا؟!!!
 تو تابستون میتونی ببینی دیگه بعدا وقت هست

 از این نظر هم بهش نگاه کن که اگر تو میتونستی توی ۳۶۵ روز پزشکی بیاری توی ۱۳۲ روز (یعنی یک سوم وقتی که اولش داشتی) حداقل حداقلش پرستاری میشه اورد دیگه
  فقط دیگه وقت هدر نده و حاشیه رو بزار کنار 
‌

----------


## mina_77

من آدم خیلی احساساتی هستم

با اون قلمی که نوشته بودی ،گونه هام خیس اشک شد

یاد آهنگ فاطماگل افتادم یه جاییش میگه وقتی ورق برگرده میبینی این زززندگی به من بدهکاره.....

عزیز دلم استرس نداشته باش
استرس باعث میشه نتونی خوب مطالب رو به خاطر بسپاره
شما این3ماه هر چقدر میتونید بخونید و 1ماه و 11روز بزار برای جمع بندی

خیلی دوست دارم موفقیتت رو ببینم
قلمت من رو برد به روزهایی که سعی در فراموشیشون دارم

----------


## _fatemeh_

فقط شما نیستی که این وضعیت رو داری.. وضعیت بدیه! 
یه چیزی رو فهمیدم توی این چندروز اخیر که خیلی ناامید شده بودم اینکه:
گوشی، اینترنت، فیلم و... توی مدت باقیمانده باید حذف بشه آره چون وقتی که لذت فیلم دیدن رو میچشی لذت درس خوندن و تست زدن از یادت میره 
حتما نمازتون رو سروقت بخونین و بعدش دو صفحه قرآن بخونید تا معجزه ی انگیزه ی قوی رو شاهد باشید 
عاشق هدفت باش هرکاری خواستی انجام بدی مواظب باش به هدفت لطمه نزنه 
به امید موفقیت همه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## سعیـد

سلام بر دوستان 
مطالب همتونو خوندم و کلی امید گرفتم . 
خدا رو چه دیدین شاید واسه من نوشته بودین 
به توصیه هاتون عمل میکنم

----------


## Saeede_Sh

> این جدول واقعیه : 
> فایل پیوست 68090
> سمت چپ رتبه های حاصل از تخمین رتبه اس پنج هفته قبل کنکور و سمت راست رتبه کنکور همون افراده 
> حالا حساب کنید ما بیشتر از ۱۲ هفته وقت داریم




اصلا در مغزم نمیگنجه این جدول.. :Yahoo (13):  
واقعا دمشون گرم :Yahoo (99):

----------


## tear_goddess

> برعکس اینم میتونه خیلی راحت تر اتفاق بیوفته پس خیلی حیلی حواسمون جمع باشه


دقیقا بر عکسش سر من اومد 
سر جلسه کنکور  :Yahoo (21):

----------

